# startup disk full



## river$1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was reading on a previous post that it was suggested a person with who was getting a "startup disk full" message like I am should use the disc utility to repair permissions. When I tried that I got this message: Error: No valid packages (-9997). What does that mean?

Also, I have an external drive and I use that to store pics and music and basically all my files. What more can I do to help with the full disc thing?
I have a Power Mac G4 AGP graphics 1.38 GB memory. Right now I have 204 GB available. Yikes!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 25, 2009)

Download either Yasu or onyx and do ALL the cleaning routines. Reboot twice after to completely rebuild your startup/shutdown cache. You should do this once about every three months to keep you OS X running cleanly.


----------

